# Easy white face gauge mod



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I bought these face plates from SlowestRice and before I received them I searched around for the install and found conflicting stories on how to do it. Thanks to SlowestRice he sent them to me already set up to connect power to them. It was very simple and I think one of the best ideas on how to install power.

Removing it I found was simple and direct but putting the faces over the needles seemed kind of tricky but I took the chance and removed them. It was quite easy you just have to go slow and no twist it like a mad man. 

Remove the needle stop and mark the place on the guage face where the needle rests. Once you have it marked slowly turn counter clockwise a turn or two and then sowly and GENTLY pull up on the needle while still turning counter clockwise after 3 or 4 turns COUNTER CLOCKWISE the needle will pop off no problem. I know I was nervous at first because of the horror stories but if you do it slowly and gently it will slide off quite easily

Once the needles were rmvd I placed the guage faces over my old ones and once again slowly turned the needle counter clockwise again a few turns while gently pushing down. You can then watch as it goes down and stop once you have reached the desired height for clearing the gauge face and it rests on the mark you made on the old face. You may have to lift up a bit to see where you mark is but do it gently. It requires slow and gently movements to acheive this without breaking your needles but it isn't that hard.

now the cool part that SlowestRice already had modded. The power supply.


This is the back of the gauge cluster looking at the bulb housing that twists out so that you can change the bulb.









Simply solder the red and black wire to the back of it and reinstall the bulb. Then it's as simple as putting the bulb housing back into the cluster.









and then put everything back together again making sure not to pinch the wires coming from your new gauges.......

BAM new faces just that simple

















SlowestRice you made this install simple and painless by sending me the bulb housing already wired and soldered in so you get all the credit for this one bro. I just thought I would share the knowledge with others so that they may be able to do it as easy as I did


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

If you were to trace the traces on the actual circuit, you can find the wires that power the bulb. Should be, back of the cluster facing you, the connector all the way on the right, and on the connector itself, the red and black wires at the left end.

It's snug enough to be able to push the wires in there without soldering, or cutting wires. Mines been in there for 3 years, not a single problem as of yet. And instead of pulling current from only 1 bulb, it draws from the main source. 



But good idea. I had thought about that too, but if something happens, and it melts for some reason, it will melt the fraile connectors for the bulb plug.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

ive actually done both methods but didnt solder them to the bulb i just put the bulb in with the wires under it and it worked. i dont see any way as better or worse i just wish you didnt have to press the button after turning the lights on


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I acctually had that setup on my cluster for about 3 years. I never ran into any types of melting problems or over heating.


----------

